# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Απ' αγαπη υπερβολικη θα πεθανω

## jimnikaia

https://www.facebook.com/BiggestLoserDoxieEdition

----------


## lagreco69

Δημητρη δεν εχουμε ολοι fb.

----------


## οδυσσέας

http://www.kgw.com/video/featured-vi...169918016.html

----------


## lagreco69

Αααμαν!!!! το καημενο μακαρι να την γλυτωσει!!!! Κωστα σε ευχαριστω!!! για το link.

----------


## jimnikaia

σε ευχαριστω πολυ και γω κωστα για την βοηθεια και για το λινκ που ανεβασες

----------


## melios

e οχι δεν το πιστευω.....

----------

